# Backup Accounts



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys. Well I'm always on the lookout for new ways to make crackflashing easier, so I was wondering if there's some way to backup all my different accounts (Multiple Gmails, Facebook, Dropbox, etc.) so that I can one-click restore them the way I can apps with Titanium?


----------

